# In Memory of Cannoli



## OldGreg (May 18, 2020)

October 20th 2019 - May 3rd 2022 

Every day with Cannoli was a blessing. Even a lifetime with her would not feel like enough. 

If love could have saved you, you would have lived forever 

The Last Battle 

If it should be that I grow frail and weak
And pain should keep me from my sleep,
Then will you do what must be done,
For this-the last battle-can't be won. 
You will be sad I understand, 
But don't let grief then stay your hand,
For on this day, more than the rest,
Your love and friendship must stand the test.

We have had so many happy years,
You wouldn't want me to suffer so.
When the time comes, please let me go.
Take me to where my needs they'll tend, 
Only, stay with me till the end
And hold me firm and speak to me 
Until my eyes no longer see. 

I know I time you will agree
It is a kindness you do to me.
Although my tail its last has waved, 
From pain and suffering I have been saved. 
Don't grieve that it must be you
Who has to decide this thing to do; 
We've been so close-we two-these years,
Don't let your heart hold any tears 

-Author Unknown
















Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I’m so sorry for your loss. Cannoli was and always will be a fighter. Run free sweet girl!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm sorry. She was an amazing girl.
Peace to you


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

You gave her a great life while she was here. You made sure she enjoyed her time.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh, how difficult these days are. I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. R.I.P. beautiful Cannoli


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

and now comes the hard part. The 2nd guessing, the overwhelming memories of good times that won't be repeated. The feeling of being robbed. All normal. And then when it starts to pass the guilt of no longer feeling the pain. Also normal. And then peace, a different peace but peace. 
Enjoy your reward Canolli. Run with the Great Pack


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

My condolences.


----------



## mewhoshops (Jul 25, 2021)

I’m so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful pup.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Canolli runs pain free today and waits for you. You did the right thing, RIP beautiful girl.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm so very sorry, my deepest sympathies for your loss.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

So sorry. She was a beautiful girl. 😢


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Very sorry. A pretty girl with deep, soulful eyes. No matter how long the dog's life, it is always too short. But the living time makes memories.


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Deeply sorry for your loss, she seems like such an amazing girl


----------



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Canolli runs pain free today and waits for you.


The above quote says it all. I am so sorry for your loss. Run free, sweet girl.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’m sorry for your loss. Run free pretty girl.


----------

